# Cattle Infertility



## JONDEBRUYN (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello all, I’m working on cattle genetics, and was curious what are some of the biggest inconveniences in turning over cattle. Preferably in terms of fertility, and how often do y’all encounter vaginal (not uterine) prolapse.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I'm not fully following what you mean.

As far as vaginal prolapse, it happens, not all that often but enough that I was proficient at sewing her back up before shipping her. If she does it once, she will prolapse again.


----------



## JONDEBRUYN (Feb 3, 2020)

I guess what I’m asking is out of all the calving cows how many have a vaginal prolapse per calving season


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I must be in Stack's camp, small herd only 20 cows, but if it was to appear, she would be someone else's problem quickly. Could it be a genetic thing?

Larry


----------



## JONDEBRUYN (Feb 3, 2020)

Definitely genetic. Working on isolating the gene. Can you give a number to “small herd”


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Between my Dad and I, we calve out 500 head of cows and heifers. Dads are red angus, mine are black angus. I haven't seen a prolapse after calving in at least 10 years. Genetics might play a part in it but also if the cow is having a difficult time calving and strains or pushes to much she can prolapse afterwards. I used to have some F1 Baldy cross cows, out of 56 head I probably culled 5 for doing a vaginal prolpse before calving, the ones that when they lay down a football size prolaspe comes out the back, some will go back in when the cow gets up, others need to be sewed up until just before she calves. I felt that was a Hereford trait, I will never have another cow with Hereford genetics in her. I'm not saying that an Angus cow won't do that but it seems Hereford are more disposed to do that.

I have a neighbor that him and his Dad run over 600 cows. Simmental/angus cross cows with more Simmental in them. They also select for big frame, growthy cattle. They seem to always be talking about heifers or cows that prolaspe after calving. Not sure if its that Simmentals have the genetic to do that or if they are using bulls that throw big calves and their cows are having a hard time calving.

Either way, a cow that prolapses pre or after calving has no need to be in my herd and is culled.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a herd of 30 cows. Mostly black Angus. Only one prolapse in 15 years.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a cow that did a Vag prolapse 6 years ago and did not do another one until this year. Or at least that I saw. I was going to sell her 5 years ago and forgot. I never stitched her because it would back on it's own.

This year I had two Vag prolapses. On was a second calf cow we retained. Stitched her, Vet checked her at 6 months bred. Decided to risk it. When she calved she had a uterine prolapse. I lost her.
The other cow was an older Brangus cow, good teeth, bred back every year, raised a good calf. Was surprised to see her Vag prolapse. Never had before. Got it back in and put in a stitch. She must have developed other issues, got weak and died the next week.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Been averaging about 60 cows and heifer and it has been close to 10 years since I have had to deal with a prolapse. Could not get a vet to sew her up,so the next morning we shot her. Cut her into chunks into garbage bags and donated the meat to a animal rescue group that had several large cats they kept. They gave a receipt for valve of a breed beef cow,which she was.

This is brush country you will go crazy if you have to see every cow every day or time you look. Have not bought any cows or heifers since the 70's. Heifers calve by themselves or they go to town. A cow with problems needs to go. Go 2 or 3 years without pulling a calf.

My dad was a Hereford guy,I and my son lean that way. But easier to get good black bulls,had poor luck with Hereford bulls.Cancer eye and bag problems are Hereford issues. Just shipped a cow because of bag issues. Now will probably have prolapse and cancer eye trouble since we have not had trouble for several years.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

JONDEBRUYN said:


> I guess what I'm asking is out of all the calving cows how many have a vaginal prolapse per calving season


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Basically none. 
Prolapse is genetic and is in Hereford mostly.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Vag prolapses are a mixed bag. There is a genetic component but there is also a nutritional one.


----------

